# Sonar/GPS for FS18



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

The Simrad GO7 seems to be the most common for small skiffs, and what I plan to run on mine that’s similar to an FS18. You can get it with their total scan transducer that will give you the imaging you want. Not sure what the other map options are besides FMT, I think the Navionics Platinum Plus is probably a workable alternative for other states.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The Go7 can be found at west marine on sale with the total scan for like $499. 
Wish I would have waited...


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Dont get a GO. Touch screen only sucks. Better off with an Elite Ti. If you get FMT, dont go smaller than 9". 12" works the best.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Go7/Go9 user and find it to be a fine setup for the money. Side scan is decent with the TotalScan but it won't blow you away.


----------

